
FastMail no longer available in Germany [German Article] - jgillich
https://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/Zwist-mit-Bundesnetzagentur-Keine-Neuanmeldungen-beim-E-Mail-Anbieter-FastMail-in-Deutschland-3755918.html
======
jgillich
Google translate link:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&pr...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=auto&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=en&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.heise.de%2Fnewsticker%2Fmeldung%2FZwist-
mit-Bundesnetzagentur-Keine-Neuanmeldungen-beim-E-Mail-Anbieter-FastMail-in-
Deutschland-3755918.html&edit-text=&act=url)

TDLR: Email providers on the German market were asked by the Bundesnetzagentur
(bascially the German FCC) to register as a public telecommunications provider
as required by the law. FastMail cannot say wheter they will be able to come
to an agreement with the Bundesnetzagentur and therefore disabled signup for
German IPs and also removed the mobile app from the (German) App Store and
Google Play.

